# Turning a new rock



## perm_dogg

Let's talk about mini cycles. What are the facts? How does it happen or what causes it? (in regards to adding dry rock)


----------



## coralbandit

Not the expert,but if the tank is cycled and "dead rock" is added in small amount I don't think you have any mini cycles.They IMO occur with the addition of rock that can have some die off.Since your rocks are dead(from outside) if cleaned of organic debris(dirt,weeds,grass...) I think you should be all good.Just add 1 or 2 rocks(depending on size) a week and check on levels.If there is nothing to die(decompose) then it shouldn't send you into a mini or full cycle.


----------



## perm_dogg

the rocks are about 3 or 4 pounds id say. and they arent covered in dirt an grass for I let them dry out on my deck. rinsed em good like madness said and added 1


----------



## perm_dogg

I know you guys are going to be disappointed, but i had no choice. The price was right and I seen some of these when I went diving in Jamaica. I got a blue velvet Damsel. But dont worry, they said they would take it back along with some of my crabs when i wanted to "upgrade" ha ha. It's a pretty *** fish!!


----------



## perm_dogg

Okay guys. Strange question. Have any of you ever tried spraying pam in your collection box of your skimmer to help the algae come off easier during cleaning? It may be a terrible idea I don't know, just thought I'd ask before trying it. And also, I have this ONE problematic crab. He is relentless about climbing up and burrowing in my devils mitt coral. I constantly gotta throw him across the damn tank! perhaps put a mesh around it like a dogg and a fence what do you think? or should i send him packing and get 10 snails? and last question, in a 3 stage canister filter, is it normal to see black water when rinsing out the media? I believe its the carbon causing it but then i think im washing away the good stuff? And does it matter which sequence you stack the different types of media? how long does a specific type of media last in these filters? does it need to be replaced or can you just rinse it forever? How many questions do I need to get a response around here? this is exactly what I thought would happen with all that bs drama on my last thread. ha ha. oh well.


----------



## coralbandit

Never heard of using pam(I wouldn't,but will search it!).Send the crab and expect the same from hermits(nothing but trouble IMO.)
Water should flow through mechanicals(sponge) first,then bios(rings,balls whatever) then chemical.
The "blackwater" really is probly waste from tank.Rinse anything and everything in tankwater when changing water or risk killing beneficial bacteria if you rinse in tap or whatever.
The sponge and bio should basically last forever,but if you're using carbon it needs to be replaced every month at least(unless you're using "chemi pure").
You should rinse all carbons before installing and if you're not using chemi pure ,most carbon is BS.


----------



## perm_dogg

okay, never heard of Chemi Pure. I'll look into that. The way my filter is set up (from top to bottom), the bio balls, then theres these little white cylinders, (looks like licorice) then the bottom layer is the black carbony stars. And I have never changed them out!! Whoops. I know everyone hates hermit crabs and I know now why, but arent they kind of essential in the stage I'm in? Or should I send em all off and get a hundred snails? In your opinion? And lastly, rinse in tank water? What? How? Take it out of the tank, pour it through my medias, then try to collect the dirty water at the bottom? i dont understand that one CB. ha ha. Please, feel free to elaborate. And Madness, you still think i need this filter or can i yank it all together yet?


----------



## coralbandit

When you do water change use water you removed(in bucket from vaccum or syphon tube) and swish all the hard stuff(balls,rings) around in water.Try to get a sponge in the filter(which you would just squeeze out in old tank water).Once rinsing materials throw out old water and add new replacement water to tank.Then get filter going again.
Chemi pure (or better yet chemi pure elite) is a carbon of the highest quality and the elite has granular ferric oxide(GFO) in it to eliminate phosphates(major sourc of algae)>
Chemi pure elite is made by BOYDS.
Amazon.com: boyd chemi pure elite


----------



## perm_dogg

Each single stage of my filter has a sponge like mat in the bottom of the tray under the media. is this what you mean or is it a different type of media all together? And I guess it still doesn't make a lot of sense as to why I'm rinsing it out at all if I'm just gonna use the same dirty nitrate infested water the filter pulled out to rinse it anyways, but i trust you and I'll just take your word for it Thanks man!!


----------



## coralbandit

You don't need to rinse the media if you don't SEE accumulated crap on it.Eventually all the medias will collect crap (like the sponges you have{they seem good}),and will need to be rinsed.You should be able to easily the difference of before rinsing and after even rinsing in the water you remove.
The idea is the same even in fresh water and that is to not expose our precious bacteria to chlorine or untreated (or water that could damage the bacteria)and therefore need to cycle again.Rinsing in old tank water before disposing of it assure that the bacteria are in suitable water and besides what little may be removed from the "physical" rinsing enough bacteria stay alive and attached to our media.
Unless you see differently you probly don't need to clean the filter more than 1 time a month (even if you change water every week).If you only change water every month then just look over filter and it may be go to go for months more,every tank is different.
I clean my mechanicals(sponges,filterpads) every couple of weeks,but have no bio media to worry about.


----------



## Johnnycat

I love the science behind chemipure elite (and perigean).

What kind of crab are you having trouble with? My hermits are trouble - I'm sick of them. I'm more sick of snails. 

I have an emerald crab that is an eating machine! He is working his way cleaning up the tank. Of course I also have one that just hides and I can't tell that he does anything.


----------



## perm_dogg

I have a strawberry crab also known as a boxer crab I believe and he doesn't do a damn thing, but he sure is cool to look at. I also have about a dozen hermit crabs and most of them are well behaved, but this one little bastard climbs to the top of the tallest rock i have and burrows in my coral pissing him off and he never opens, grows or extracts his polyps because of it. Not cool. ha ha. I hear from half the world that i should have a grip of snails and no crabs, other people hate snails and say i don't need either. I only got them to see if life could be sustained in my tank, now they are just roaming like zombies doing nothing but pissing off my corals. ha ha


----------



## perm_dogg

Now that I have my LED light all the way to the tank surface, what hours should I have this running? Right now (it's no perfect science), but I flip it on blue white day light when I leave for work, (6 AM) and flip it to moonlight at about 8 pm every night. Also, these damn moths and bugs are constantly going for the light and dieing, then falling into the tank floating on the surface. Is there something I can do about this so these stupid bugs don't poison my water? Or are they harmless?


----------



## coralbandit

Unlees you sray pestacides ,the bugs won't cause any trouble,but net them out just the same(unless fish are eating them).
12-14 hours should be cool for lighting cycle.Most stuff near the equator gets 12 solid every day.If you get any green algae growth turn it down to 12 but you should be alright.I light too long myself in most cases and can't even imagine the 8 hour cycle freshwater people do(lights on too long in all my freshwater tanks also),OH WELL!


----------



## perm_dogg




----------



## perm_dogg

I need that other power head huh? And maybe a 2nd heater?


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

Thanks. I really need to figure out a cool way to stack all the rock once I get it all in there. I have been blowing off all of the rocks with a turkey baster once a week to prevent build up hoping the skimmer grabs some of that settling junk. Yeah, to be honest, I have no idea what wattage heater I have. It was a Walmart special probably not 250 but if 250 will do the job I can just get it to be safe. It's amazing how much stuff I don't need and spent all this money on. ha ha. Maybe I should set up the 36 again and do an all reef tank


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

Just ordered up the 425 gph hydor, a bag of salt, and the mag test kit. That would be awesome if the answer to all my problems is mag. But I will ask now, how do YOU manipulate the mag levels?


----------



## perm_dogg

Also, the power usage is getting a little excessive. Any advice or tips on a more energy efficient way to juice it? Right now I just have one single power strip running everything, but If there's a way to drop my wattage I will. Also timer question, I have a flip switch LED light that has moonlight which I run at night, so if I hook up a timer, do i just have to switch it when I can or is there a way to do both on a timer?


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

Perfect. Thanks homie. It's not hard to flip the switch as I have been doing that all along, but if I need to drop my "lights on" hours to 8-10, I am at work for more than that, so I will need to hook my timer back up. I'm really hoping the 2 Hydors help me with the browning of the substrate and of course make everybody happier too. If they do not help with my issue, would you suggest I vacuum once in a while or what? Because I've seen your tanks, I've seen CB's tanks, your sand/substrate is always clean!! That's my biggest problem as of late.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

Okay guys, I just received and installed my 2nd Hydor Power Head in the tank. With it came the magnesium kit. Sweet right? So then I open this box up.........have you lost your damn minds? How the...No WHO the...I'm dealing with a bunch of Astrophysicists up in here or what!! Ha ha. I'm gonna save this Chemistry class for the weekend holy ****. And dont even get me started on your link Madness I think you guys may underestimate my simplistic lifestyle sometimes. But, I guess it never hurts to learn etc. etc. Thanks for the recommendation. I hope this doesn't throw me into a seizure


----------



## coralbandit

That's what I meant by PAINFUL!It takes more than 5 minutes and just is a little complicated.Once you do it a few times(like you'll ever want to) it gets easier like all the other test,but OH YEA, it is a little more than any of the others.
No chemist myself,never even took biology,it takes time,and besides work I guess we got it!
What brand test did you get maybe some of the others are less complicated then the one I got?


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

I got the exact one you linked to me brother. And I'm not overly concerned I guess. I just seen a bag of cotton balls, some vial, and syringes and I'm like, what have I gotten myself into this time? ha ha. I'll definitely be using this to impress my girl. She's gonna think I'm a damn scientist. ha ha.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Shaun843

Ive been using Chempure Elite in every single one of my saltwater tanks I have ran through out the years. (12 gal nano, 14 nano and now my 30 gal rimless). 

Very High quality carbon basically like a refugim except without the beneficial bacteria growth dispersed.....Also since I personally use it, I have researched that carbon can remove some of the essential trace elements like calcium, magnesium, iodine. Sooo from time to time I add a small amount of trace elements without going overboard to compensate as the salt you mix is suppose to have those elements in there(Bump REEFINGMAD)...

Hey a good chemistry class does sound like a good idea!  As I am no professional yet by any means! 

I have the koralia 600gph in my 30 gal, and it seems enough to keep a decent flow in the tank.


----------



## perm_dogg

I must say everything already seems happier with the 2nd Hydor running. The Coral is bulking up and the livestock is moving around a lot more. Good call guys


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

Just did the Mag test. I didn't know it came with an alkalinity test too. I did the total alk test, but skipped the 2 others cuz it was hurting my head. Anyways, here's tonight's all around test results

PH-8.2
KH-180
Phosphates-0
Salinity-1.025
Temp-76'
Nitrates-10 (lowest it's ever been!)
Calcium-400
Mag-1375

Let me know if any of this looks off base. It sure seems good to me. Maybe calcium is getting a bit low? Let me know so I can dose buffer or purple up and get it back up to par.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## coralbandit

Good numbers!


----------



## perm_dogg

So going back to the test kit, does anyone recommend I check those other levels? I believe they're called borate or something like that. Are these necessary to a good habitat in my tank or just for a specific type of tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## coralbandit

You're testing for everything I do.


----------



## perm_dogg

Thanks guys. Now I'm ready to look into this RO/DI system. Will you make it easier on me and re-post the link to the one you recommended for me before? I need it to be fairly simple to hook up unless one of you want to walk me through it step by step. Ha ha. i can get big barrels for free and probably anything else beyond the system itself. I don't want to spend a fortune on it, but I like not changing water!! ha ha


----------



## coralbandit

RM will probly find one cheaper ,but I use BRS .
BRS 5 Stage PLUS RO/DI System - 75GPD - Bulk Reef Supply
This has DI and a dual DI meter to tell you TDS going into DI filter and (for me) 0 TDS comming out.The resin in the DI changes color to let you know it is exhausted and needs to be changed.
I use the 6 stage which has more stuff,like built in flush kit(makes most expensive part of filter last longer), meters to measure how water has passe through filter in total and two DI filters.
The replacement filters are pretty cheap and always available here(my box of DI resin just came today{ordered Monday}).


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

yeah if there's one thing Ive learned in this hobby, it's going above and beyond is risky and expensive if you don't know what you're getting. I have a 55 gallon tank so whatever is sufficient for this tank and because were dealing with me here, id like a simple set up if at all possible thanks for the links guys! My opinion; you two should just start up your own website!! ha ha I'll be your number one customer


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

okay 2 questions. 1. Is this essentially just a damn Culligan water filter? and 2nd, they all look very close, so why wouldn't I go for the 99 dollar one from ebay? no guarantee kind of a deal or?


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## coralbandit

How to Install an RO/DI System - Bulk Reef Supply
This will help.I was nervous before I got my RO. Honestly nothing to it,you don't even have to understand plumbing at all!If you can tell the difference of water comming in and going out you'll be all set!


----------



## perm_dogg

Hey guys. Just got back from the not so local fish store. Got me a beast of a clown fish. He seems pretty happy to be in my much bigger tank than the one at the store, but choosing him was difficult because they also had a sweet looking dogg face puffer. I hesitated because I read they are aggressive and can dirty up a tank. Anybody ever had one or know anything about em? Would it be a bad choice? Cuz he's pretty bad ***. Let me know.


----------



## coralbandit

Most dogfish are not reef safe and will eat most inverts(shrimp).


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

yeah if I had to choose between the two id get the puffer and say goodbye to the cuc. but I did just spend over 30 dollars on that damn shrimp! ha ha. I guess it will be a decision to sleep on. Thanks guys. And for the record, my new clown fish immediately punked out the blue velvet damsel. I don't think I have to worry about this one


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

funny story. I got sick of looking at my unorthodox rock-scape, so I decided to change it up a bit. And what do you know. My clown fish bit me!! ha ha. little bastard! I thought they were "peaceful" creatures


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

ha ha. I wasn't expecting it at all. But now we have a common understanding of each other. Mess with me, and I will flick you across the tank!! Anyways, I like my new rock formation better than my scattered one, I tried to use diversity in colors. I will try to post a pick of the newest editions to my tank. Any suggestions on this weekends livestock addition with the ones I have?


----------



## coralbandit

Got to list total stocking to know what is next!Heck I'm having a harder time everyday keeping track of my 1,000 gallons!What you got so far !


----------



## perm_dogg

Can't see everything, but this is my new rock pile ha ha. I think it looks better than having **** just scattered about Anyways, I have a biting Clownfish, a Royal Gramma, a Blue Velvet Damsel, the Strawberry Crab is still in there, several species of snails including 2 elephant snails, a Skunk Cleaner Shrimp and of course my infinite pains in the ***, hermits. That's about it. I cant say for sure that the serpent or brittle star is alive or dead but, I haven't seen it in months. Don't really care considering they hide all the time anyways. What would you add? Puffer? Coral Beauty? Yellow Tang? Fire Angel?


----------



## coralbandit

Gobies and wrasses are good options also.
Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums
decent variety of gobies to choose from here along with wrasses(make sure you look at the "reef safe" ones.


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## perm_dogg

Yes indeed, there are way too man to choose from, but like I said before, I'm kind of looking for diversity in color as well as characteristics. I have plenty of purple in the tank, some green, some red, I think something yellow,(maybe not necessarily a yellow fish), would look good in there. I will look through this list of fish you provided and see if anything catches my eye. The Red Flame Angel is a good example of the strength in colors I like. I also, obviously, need them to get along with what I have and each other. I don't have much for Coral considering I keep hearing I need "reef safe" fish, but I trust your judgement. I would like to add a few other corals, but with my luck and history, a Fowlr seems like the smarter route ya know?


----------



## perm_dogg

Wrasse do have a lot of variety to them, unfortunately my LFS gets the same damn ones, which to me, looks a lot like a Rainbow Trout. Nothing special. I definitely like the Marine Bettas. Do they do well in a tank like mine? Fox fish...No way. I don't need a fish to poison me every time I move a rock. I already got a bull dogg of a Clownfish pickin on me I think my favorite Blenny is still the Red Scooter. And I love the look of the Catalina Goby Fish. Yeah. How many can I have again? Ha ha.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ah man, your killing me. I have the 2 Barred Rabbit fish, he won't come near me when my hands are in the tank. Before my Fox Lo died, he was 8" and would let me pet him when I stuck my hand in. He would actually come up to the side of the tank I was one, and literally let me pet him, he would swim up on his side. Very cool fish he was.
I'd stay away from the Catalina Goby, our tanks tend to be a bit to warm for them, but you may get them to settle if you kept your tank in the 76 degree range.
Red Scooter Blenny is very cool, but still a Dragonette, and needs PODs to survive, unless you get one thats already able to eat prepared foods.


----------



## coralbandit

Digging my comet(marine betta) and my foxface.The fox face is one of the biggest chickens going.Not even close in personality to the clown or damsel.
The catalina gobies are really small(and $64 at my LFS{I remember when they $20!}).
The scooter is basically an uncolorful mandarin and does need pods,and if you got them then go for a mandarin,they are awesome!


----------



## Reefing Madness

coralbandit said:


> Digging my comet(marine betta) and my foxface.The fox face is one of the biggest chickens going.Not even close in personality to the clown or damsel.
> The catalina gobies are really small(and $64 at my LFS{I remember when they $20!}).
> The scooter is basically an uncolorful mandarin and does need pods,and if you got them then go for a mandarin,they are awesome!


What temp do you keep your tank at CB? Your Catalinas seem ok with a bit higher temp?


----------



## perm_dogg

Agreed on the Mandarin. I love them. And the pyschadelic ones too. But I'm scared to order pods online to Wisconsin. Seems a little risky?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Na, not risky until it gets freaky cold. But then again, they throw heat packs in there to keep the temp norm for 48 hrs I believe, thats why all live stock is shipped overnite.


----------



## perm_dogg

How would a Mandarin do in a tank like mine if I got the pods to work?


----------



## coralbandit

The pods do usaully ship really well,they are hardy.But to establish them in your tank is another thing.My LFS get "trained" mandarins that eat mysis shrimp for real.Mine(all 4 in 2 tanks) do eat mysis but still hop around eating pods and what ever that grow in the system.
I wouldn't(won't) have a salt tank without having a marine betta or mandarins,I have 2 commets(marine bettas) in my 75 and just moved my third from my 29 to the 120 from NJ.They are /have been my favorite fish of all time(and the arrowanna in FW) since the the '80's!The mandarins run close second ,but are a little more demanding.
Just got my first fox face(never really found them that interesting before) but am really enjoying him.The venom is on his dorsal spine and they are not aggressive(exactly the opposite) as they are herbivores and spend all day picking at algae.
I probly will get to post about being stung by one of my 2 lionfish some day,but so far they haven't got me yet either.My clowns and cleaner shrimp are all over me in a second ,and I've even been bitten by my little German rams(FW).
Something that eats algae is a good choice as snails(I love my conch{elephant noses}) and CUC are short lived compared to fish .


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## coralbandit

Get pods and frozen mysis shrimp.The males have a "spike" on their dorsal fin ,while the females do not.They are great fish!
ReefCorner | Mandarin Dragonet – Synchiropus splendidus
This is a male with his "spike".


----------



## perm_dogg

Guys.... Why?? Why must this problem never go away?!? My levels have been perfect since I put this tank up. Every living critter is still swimming or crawling or whatever it does to this day just fine. No deaths, No problems. Except....My tank and all its materials turn brown every 5-7 days!! Like a dirty floor. Non stop. My skimmer is running 24/7. My lights are on for 10 off for 14. Both of my power heads are blowing day and night. I noticed a layer of protein on the surface tonight. Why? What am I missing here? How do I keep my sand white damn it? ha ha. Help me.


----------



## perm_dogg

Damn. No love? I need some help here....


----------



## coralbandit

Sorry man!
Going to go back to old info;What are using for source water?If it is not ro/di then likely something in your source water is feeding the diatoms.They usaully eat themselves out of house and home and just go away.
Even if this problem is solved I,m not sure you'll keep your sand white,but I feel ya and almost anything is better than the brown!


----------



## perm_dogg

No I have not yet purchased a system. Did you just say the diatoms will eventually just go away? Am I suppose to let it be and not keep cleaning the tank?


----------



## coralbandit

They usaully eat all the food they can,and then die!They don't usaully last more than a month without a source of nutrient.
Diatoms


----------



## perm_dogg

Wow thank you!! That was an extremely informative article dude. I like that I have options to try first because I can't afford a RO/DI system right now


----------



## perm_dogg

Where my doggs at? Ha ha. I got algae issues. (Go figure) Except now, I got a stupid smart phone so I can show you what I mean. Please advise positive solution methods and feedback. Thanks. ( Notice my lack of live rock. thats cuz all that "dry rock" started turning to ****..... again!!)


----------



## Johnnycat

I'm afraid I'm not too much help - I'm afraid to show a picture of my tank! 

However, I installed an Eheim Pro canister filter and haven't looked back. I'm sure if I put a little more effort I could have pretty rocks - though they are getting there on their own (with a little help from a lawnmower blenny and some Mexican turbo snails). I know it's blasphemy - especially to coral bandit! - but I haven't changed water in a few months. If I basted the rocks to blow the crap into the water column and changed some water weekly it'd probably look great. 

On a related note, I've finally had enough of the Biocube 29 so I have a 90 gallon drilled tank and 20 gallon sump in my possession with plans to put it all together when I'm off in a couple weeks. I guess I need to update my Biocube thread.


----------



## perm_dogg

Brother, I've been there done that with the canister filter.It is a big waste of electricity in my tank. My tank has done as good or better with a skimmer only set up. I did the whole "blow off the rocks" thing the whole time. It's just some chemical imbalance that's faster than I am at maintaining it. Good to hear you upgraded though. It certainly didn't take me long to want bigger and better when I first started!!


----------



## coralbandit

The algae is a combo of water and light.Using well water(you probly are still?) will add things that can encourage algae and this may be the cause.Running the lights for only 6-8 hours a day may help also.
I don't change water in my salts like I do in my freshwater.My 75g reef seems well balanced(again finally) and I credit this to the bioplastics in a good reactor.Nitrates stay nice and low(5-10ppm).
In my 120 fowlr I do change water as my nitrates can climb pretty high(fish are large now and large waste producers).I'm looking to move a couple out to enhance the ability of the tank and filter.The tank is basically green with short tight green algae growing on almost every rock.I keep my light cycle short and change water maybe every two weeks.For this tank I think it is nitrates that encourage the algae.It's not "out of control" so to speak,but looks no where near as good as my other tanks.
The algae blennie is a good addition,but a slow and steady worker,got one in the 120 from NJ(only algae eater,besides a few snails) and he is slowly making progress.
GFO in a reactor will help with algae also.2 of my tanks use gfo and I think it helps.BRS has gfo and reactors.


----------



## perm_dogg

Just did a 50% water change and turned the lights out for 3 days. Nothing died and the rock looks better. *Notice all the green matter on the surface of the substrate now.* Not sure if I should try to remove it or just let it be. Also, I am seeing some greenish protein gathering on the top. Not sure if my skimmer isn't running at it's full potential anymore or what to think of it?


----------



## coralbandit

Do you clean your skimmer?The neck needs to be cleaned every so often.It is supposedly documented that a clean skimmer is more efficient.Might want to clean pump and needle wheel if you have one also.


----------



## perm_dogg

I empty the collection box anytime I see there's liquid building up. I've never tore the entire thing apart to clean it, but none of the visible tubes seem to be gummed up. Should I clean it inside and out?


----------



## coralbandit

Usaully the neck(where the bubbles build up) turn really slimmy.They do need to be cleaned ,but if it is all clean then don't worry.You don't need to clean the entire unit,just the neck if necessary and the pumps.If the pumps load up with crap it may slow down the skimmer and then effect performance.


----------



## perm_dogg

Yall seein this green? What the hell is that!! I just did a water change. Why god. Why do you hate my fish tank? Is it because Wisconsin is so far away from the ocean? Talk to me.


----------



## coralbandit

I may be wrong(this is true) but you can change water till the cows come home(all the way to Wisconsin),but if the root of your trouble is your source water then you are only feeding it,fresh crap everytime!These systems can be so delicate that it really doesn't take much.Got a walmart near you?Get distilled water(alot),and give it a try.


----------



## perm_dogg

Ha ha. Okay CB. You win. I will try Distilled water. And if it works. I will buy a damn RO system. On top of that, if it fixes all my problems. I will blast all over this website how you were right the whole time Ha ha. No, but for real, thank you. It's worth a try at least right?


----------



## coralbandit

Not trying to win,trying to help.Until we try a different watersource we(I) can't rule it out as the problem.Try to manually remove as much as possible while you're switching water to help it as much as you can.


----------



## Johnnycat

Refresh my memory - are you using any Purigen/Chemipure/GFO/Carbon or anything like that?


----------



## perm_dogg

No. I haven't added any chemicals in a while now.


----------



## perm_dogg

So get this. I've added thoroughly acclimated snails to my tank on two seperate occasions. And not a single one of them lived an hour. Ironically. I have a small snail from before still in the tank who's cruising around like no bodies business. And yet another mystery has been created in my ever failing aquarium.


----------



## Johnnycat

Man, I feel your frustration. All I can say is I'm sorry.


----------



## coralbandit

Often creatures in the tank live through the conditions as they have acclimated to it slowly(how the conditions go bad usaully).The same creature new to your tank will do just as you say,die in hours!Got to get your water straight.It is the most important part of the whole show.


----------



## perm_dogg

Ladies and gentlemen, I have found the problem. I am not happy to admit it, because I should have listened in the first place, but the damage is done. I have been using and always have used, a cheap hydrometer to check my salinity. I finally convinced myself that the fancy scientific telescope looking thing was worth the investment. Immediately upon arrival, I used the device. To my surprise, my salinity was at a life threatening 1.042!! My cheap piece of **** told me I was steady at 1.025. so I never thought to blame the salt content. What a coincidence that the hydrometer decided to fault at the nearly perfect Salinity level. Needless to say, like a broken record, I learned my lesson on this one. I am only going to use pure water from now on and check my salinity with a REAL tester. God Damn it!! Ha ha.


----------



## coralbandit

Well that is some good "bad news"!I hope everything gets better overtime now.


----------



## Johnnycat

Yeah - I did that too. I was using the "swing arm style" and was having problems so I switched to something better and I was shocked at the difference


----------



## perm_dogg

I did a few tests tonight to see how things were holding up. My salinity is at 1.028. My Phosphates are, at very most, .25.(its hard to tell comparing to the color chart sometimes) However, my Nitrates were easily 20 if not 30. I thought CB once mentioned that dead Snails wouldn't stir parameters up too bad, but I know he warned me about the terrible smell of them when you remove them. Damn!! In any case, I took them out. After an extensive vaccuming of my substrate, the tank looked clean and sparkly white for, I don't know. 2 days. it's already dirty brown everywhere. I guess I can live with a dirty sea floor if it means my livestock stays alive, but it has been a struggle to say the least. I'm on the brink of giving up. Or.........buying stronger equipment. Decisions Decisions........


----------



## Johnnycat

I'm in the same boat but a little ahead of you in assembling the next system. I'm going very slow and getting filter equipment rated for a larger tank than I'm using. Plus Im looking into auto topoff and dosing systems. It's expensive and confusing, and I know unnecessary. However, I'm still very new so I'd like to keep water quality as stable as possible while I'm figuring all this out.


----------



## perm_dogg

We aint no quitters Johnny Cat. Let's keep it movin up in here right?!!


----------



## coralbandit

I highly recommend bio plastics and a reactor.Even the phosban 150(smallest one and cheap) will work well with the right pump.
The bio plastics are similiar to vodka dosing,but on a "set and forget" level.
Since re installing my bio plastics to my 75g my nitrates have gone from 30-40 to 0!
It took about a month to get the bacteria going,but once it is going it's all good.The return from the reactor needs to be near your protien skimmer intake,but other than that nothing special.A $24 bag of bio plastics will easily last a year and you may only need to add more to the reactor every 3-6 months.Really is simple and effective.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Melevsreef.com - Dosing Vodka to Lower Nitrate & Phosphate


----------



## perm_dogg

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to our friend CB today. I accidentally stumbled upon something that said today was your day!!


----------



## perm_dogg

Look at the pretty colors of dirty sand


----------



## Johnnycat

The fish look happy…and I like the conch shells


----------



## perm_dogg

Alright CB. I bit the bullet. RO system is on it's way here. I really hope I can figure out how to install and USE this thing. I also hope it helps me prevent the issues I continue to have because at this stage in the game I could have bought the Cadillac I wanted. ha ha


----------



## Reefing Madness

Trust my man, trust.


----------



## coralbandit

You ask me anything you need about hooking it up and I'll get you there!This one thing I do KNOW about.
What unit did you order?
I really think it will make a difference,and actually just mentioned to RM that we needed to get you straight and thought your well is really an issue.
Mind you I have algae in my 29 like nobodies business,and the most outrageous green star polyp and leather coral that are out more ,brighter and bigger than anything in my 75 that has no algae?
I think this will make thing better for you.It really won't take a half hour to hook up.
Did the unit come with a float valve shut off? 
You need to get a water storage container.I use rubbermaid garbage cans(44/32 gallon) on a waterheater stand so I can syphon into 5g buckets on floor when I need water.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## perm_dogg

I got the 100 G Aquarium Reef RO DI 5stage Reverse Osmosis Water System. Not sure if it comes with any special valves or not. The barrel I can get for free as I work for a manufacturing company. I have a lot of resources for gadgets. Just not aquarium gadgets. ha ha


----------



## coralbandit

Kerick Valve MA052 PVC Mini Float Valve, Tank Mount, Adjustable Arm, 1.5 gpm at 60 psi, 1/2" NPT Male: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
This one is 1/2 " intake(tubing)
Kerick Valve MA252 PVC Mini Float Valve, Tank Mount, Adjustable Arm, 1.5 gpm at 60 psi, 1/4" Tube: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
This one is 1/4 " intake(tubing)
Depending on what size tubing you get one will work for you in your storage vessel (LFS wants $40 for the same!)
These will shut off the ro unit when your barrell is full and turn it on when you use water .All without doing a thing!Keeps the barrel full for all the water you want or need!


----------



## perm_dogg

I know none of you have ever vacuumed or needed to vacuum your substrate before, but just in case you've had experience with it, is there a vacuum system out there that is better about actually sucking up the **** covering your sand? Mine seems to swirl it around in circles at the bottom of the tube and then spit it right back out when I lift it up. Meaning it doesn't vacuum per se as much as it siphons water. Let me know if anyone can relate and has a better remedy of actually removing waste from there tank as this is becoming an apparent part of my Saltwater hobby.


----------



## Reefing Madness

What you need is a canister filter to remove the crud from the tank, and put the clean water back to the tank. =)


----------



## perm_dogg

Please tell me you're kidding me!! A canister filter? Like the one you guys told me to remove from my system and replace with a protein skimmer? Come on man!! ha ha


----------



## Reefing Madness

Its just to vacuum up the crap you have, not to run 24/7.


----------



## perm_dogg

Okay just so I'm completely clear on this. You've mentioned using my canister filter to vacuum before. Are we talking about just running it until the tank cleans up or actually using it as a vacuum?


----------



## Reefing Madness

No, no.....get an extra long intKe line, get hose from home depot. Ya kind use it like a shop vac, to clean up the mess then put it back in the closet. Its not meant to run on your system. 
Although truth be told, because I use SeaKlear I drop that in the intake part of the filter so that the snot stays in the filter. So honestly, I run a filter 24/7 beacause I use a liquid phosphate remover.


----------



## perm_dogg

Home Depot? What's wrong with the obnoxious green hoses that came with the filter? The closest Home Depot to me is in Minneapolis. (Over an hour away) and while we're on the subject. I don't really have a "LFS" either. The closest one to me, and it's a damn hardware store that happens to sell saltwater fish for whatever reason. Is over 40 minutes away too. ha ha. I'm in the sticks up here yo!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Crap. The line that comes with it isn't long enough for you to use it as a vacuum cleaner. Like using a shop vac, they have long hoses, so you can move it around the tank easily and get the garbage out without being hassled to move the filter around.


----------



## perm_dogg

oh that makes sense I guess. Well Ill get some tube and try this thang out!!ha ha


----------



## perm_dogg

Got my timer set on my lights. Does anyone recommend not even using the moonlights at night? Does it potentially even help or hurt anything?


----------



## coralbandit

I don't think there is a big difference whether you use moon lights or not.More a personal choice IMO.


----------



## perm_dogg

Okay cool thanks. Reason I ask is my light has a manual switch. And NO, I'm not about to try to rewire the damn thing. ha ha


----------



## perm_dogg

And then.....


----------



## perm_dogg

We have this


----------



## Reefing Madness

I run my moonlights 24/7


----------



## coralbandit

perm_dogg said:


> We have this


Just wanted to say it takes as long to walk out of the woods as it does to walk in!I think you are heading in the right direction,and are making improvements that will be helpful for you and your tank.Just don't expect overnight corrections to occur.With the improvement in your ability to read the specific gravity and your soon to arrive RO/DI system I am confident things will improve.The timer on the lights is a big ++ also as too much light without anything to use it up(it is energy/food),may well have been a part of the issue.You keep on trucking,and we will keep trying to help you along.


----------



## perm_dogg

Removed each rock and gave it a cold rinse. Vacuumed the substrate on each half of the tank while there were no rocks in the way. Replaced the lost water and this is 2 hours later. Can't see it from this photo, but there is all kinds of loose waste like crud floating on the bottom. Wish I could get rid of this **** completely. Its hideous. What good are my CUC anyway? ha ha


----------



## coralbandit

The bottom does look cleaner and that will help the water.I love my shrimp and tolerate the snails(worst thing in the world if they die unnoticed),but have long believed that clean up crews and "algae eating" fish only convert the waste or algae into the same thing in another form!It seems unfortunate(more like BS) that even with the most elaborate filters,cuc and whatever that we still end up cleaning our tanks,but we do.You have put alot of effort into your tank even without the results you wanted or results you trying for.I can't wait till it turns around for you and you see enjoyable "fruits " from your labor.Get it right,stay on top of it(not always work,but definately attention),do your regular "maintenance" and this tank will feel like it is taking care of itself.It won't,but after years,and good equipment,I really don't put in 1/4 the effort for my reefs I do my FW tanks.I just replace for evap and add traces when needed.


----------



## perm_dogg

SO this has nothing to do with saltwater fish, but I felt compelled to share with you all what I'm living in right now. The temperature outside is 6 degrees with wind chills of -30 degrees. tomorrow they are suppose to drop to 35-45 below zero. This is at least the 3rd time this winter we've had consecutive days of weather lke this. Needless to say. I will for sure be making my annual trip to the Caribbean to see these fish in front of my own eyes. I'm over this **** ha ha


----------



## coralbandit

Working outside in NY!Loving the wind chills!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Couple things left here. Move those powerheads up to mid point of the tank, pointing straight out, so you have a slight ripple on the surface.
What is all that black rock on the bottom?
Did you scrape off the algae on the front glass?


----------



## perm_dogg

Move Power Heads-Check
Scrape glass- I scotchbrite pad every surface of the glass when it turns brown
Black Rocks- Just pcs left from the original sand bags I bought from the LFS


----------



## Reefing Madness

You scraped? I see a bunch of green algae on the front center at the bottom, and goes all the way to the right. ??


----------



## perm_dogg

yeah that picture might make it look worse than it is, but the glass is scrubbed clean all the way around. there's just that much **** floating around on the bottom.


----------



## perm_dogg

Allow me to be annoying here, but with this 55 gallon barrel for storing my RO water here's what I'm thinking. I have 2 water sources on my top floor (where the tank is) the bathroom and the kitchen sink. Both within 12 feet of the tank. I have my washing machine water line down in the basement. To install the RO filter, I would most likely assume the washing machine connection is the most appropriate place, this, however, requires me to walk 5 gallon buckets up the stairs every time I do a water change. Also, why do you use a 55 gallon barrel, if you only do top offs every once in a while because your parameters are always good? Wouldn't a 10 gallon or so make more sense? My questions are based off me having a massive blue barrel in my dining room looking stupid or making a lot of work out of it by walking up and down the stairs because I need the exercise. Help me make an economical AND ergonomical decision on this.


----------



## coralbandit

Now this a pain I share with you!I only have two tanks in my living space.The 180g FW with filter in basement, so all maintenance takes place in basement.And my 120g reef from NJ.This tank (and myself) are very lucky that it runs well,I only have to replace evap for the most part.I hate carrying 5g buckets from basement to this tank!I actually consider finding a way to get water to it without me carrying.The rest of my stuff is downstairs so I never have to carry buckets up a flight at least.
Once the tank gets in line you may only be carrying water for evap,so the basement looks good.It will be hard to make the barrel look good in your living space.
RO systems are under pressure so they will send water wherever you want.My one unit fills two barrels.You could keep the 55 barrel in basement(call it the reserve for WC),and have a smaller container upstairs(hidden in a cabinet) to hold top off water.All you have to do is have a float valve like I linked for each barrel.If the 55 in basement is full the line is closed and water will go to other if you have it.So you could have a 5g bucket with float valve upstairs that wiould auto fill also and be easier.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You could get a pump and a couple hundred feet of hose, like I have. Put your RO in the basement and pump the water where you want it. Mine is in my garage and I pump it into my living room, 50'. Not a big deal, I use the Python siphon and refill system.


----------



## perm_dogg

Water quality definitely looks better, but there is still all this crud floating at the bottom. I'm afraid to try to vacuum it all up again because all it does is stir up the tank and make it cloudy again. Maybe I should try taking my fish net and skimming the substrate slowly?


----------



## coralbandit

No harm in that!Any type of mechanical filtering will help for crap and debris,even netting it out!Go for it .


----------



## perm_dogg

Ladies and gentlemen,
The bad news; Every single one of the turbo snails I just bought died. They didn't even hesitate.
The good news; Just got hooked up on an unlimited supply of 55gallon drums with dollies for FREE!! I'd say I made up for the snails., but why I ask? Why did the second batch of 6 snails from different stores at different times all die abruptly in my tank? The fish aren't dead. hell, I've been screwing around in the tank every single day trying to clean it and keep the algae off the glass and they are still happy as hell. So. No parameters are out of whack. The temp is right. Acclimated the snails over the course of 2 hours. (Longer than I ever have for snails) and.....DEAD. WTF!! Do I need to fly one of your asses out here to this "Polar Vortex" ****hole I live in and pay you to figure this out for me? Come on!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Now that I don't have the slightest idea on. But, I have had that happen to me on several occasions. Hey LOOK $20 dead in those shells!!!


----------



## perm_dogg

Yeah No ****. And I can't even eat em!!


----------



## coralbandit

I'm thinking you got copper in your source water or have used medication with copper?If no to the meds then I think(don't I always say this?) it is your source water.
I'll add again that in the beginning you only had X of whatever(we'll say copper), in your water(not good ,but not deadly yet).But as evap takes place the copper remains and over time builds to higher and higher levels.My step father father had this happen back in the 90's.Had a 55 saltwter I gifted him and it was great for like 6-8 months,then one day he calls and says"all my fish are swimming upside down!'
I tested the tank and it was lousy with copper,just from municapal tap(I know you are on well).Ended up running to CVS drug store and comming back with 30 g of distilled water and made the change.Within hours the fish were fine again.He got a counter top distiller after that.
Your RO/di is on its way I assume and am sorry that you got snails before getting the good water in your tank.since you really have to travel to get anything I'm sure you won't,but don't get anything new till you have been able to get all the old well water out and ro/di in.Take a week or so in doing this but definately change it all when we get you hooked up.
Normally I would say get a copper test kit,but no real sense in that since the source will not be an issue much longer.You know I pray this change in water really(really,really,really) makes a HUGE difference for you or I'm blown out of the water!
Is your home plumbing copper pipes?


----------



## perm_dogg

Yes. They are all copper pipes!! I never thought of the fact that the elements would stay in the water after evap. that makes perfect sense. And since I didn't even know there was such thing as copper test kits, I never would have known. I bet it at least has something to do with my rusty brown sand? no? Please? ha ha. Oh RO water, how you are sent to save my soul!! Thanks dude!!


----------



## coralbandit

I'm feeling it dude(just warmed up from another BEAUTIFUL day roofing in NY! 0-10 degress).It's copper without a doubt!Once we get you hooked up you need to do 3 -4 50% waterchanges to get it all out.If you have the ability to add a resin to a filter(any filter ;canister or HOB) seachem makes a product called "cuprisorb" that specifically removes copper.Even with good water(your going to have good water soon),copper is brutal and soaks into even the silicone ,so running a packet of the cuprisorb full time in the future could help pull any that is/will still leach into the water out and get you to utopia quicker!
I'm feeling it dude!


----------



## perm_dogg

By the time you guys are done with me I'm gonna be one broke *** mad scientist looking lunatic with a daily vitamin pack for myself, AND my fish tank. I guess that's the price I gotta pay for trying to bring the ocean to Wisconsin huh? ha ha. Let's do this


----------



## coralbandit

You can't take it with you,but this isn't that expensive!
Amazon.com: Seachem Cuprisorb 100ml: Pet Supplies
It could be run in any kind of filter.It may not be necessary at all ,but copper is notorius for "residual" effects and leaching from silicone or even you rocks/gravel over time.
The copper may be directly related to your brown sand but keep the timer on light eitherway.
And don't you watch the news?Vitamins are NOT good for you!(stay away from antibacterial soaps also).lol,but not even kidding!
RO/DI FAQ


----------



## perm_dogg

Ha ha. Everything is bad for you these days!! I've been on a diet for the last 10 years and haven't lost a damn pound!! Ha ha. But I will definitely give this stuff a try. Why not right? it is Reef, Snail, Fish, small children, pure bred dogg- safe right?.......(I'm kidding)


----------



## Johnnycat

perm_dogg said:


> By the time you guys are done with me I'm gonna be one broke *** mad scientist looking lunatic with a daily vitamin pack for myself, AND my fish tank. I guess that's the price I gotta pay for trying to bring the ocean to Wisconsin huh? ha ha. Let's do this


That's my world.


----------



## perm_dogg

Check out the new hardware. Upgraded power heads from 425's to 800's. It's a damn hurricane in this tank!!


----------



## perm_dogg

Anybody in the market for power heads? I'll practically give em away


----------



## Reefing Madness

Move the power heads closer to the top, just a few inches under the surface, slightly going across the water surface so you have a slight ripple. Yours are way to low.


----------



## Johnnycat

perm_dogg said:


> Check out the new hardware. Upgraded power heads from 425's to 800's. It's a damn hurricane in this tank!!


I just got back from diving last week - my first time diving since I've discovered the sickness that is saltwater aquariums. 

Anyway, I focused on the small stuff instead big animals, which was really cool. One thing I observed was the incredible about of water movement - I couldn't feel any current but the macro algae and corals were swaying back and forth vigorously. 

I won't worry about too much motion again.


----------



## perm_dogg

This is true. I dive every year and its an incredible amount of force under that surface. It just doubled what I was used to so the tank is louder now and my skimmer top is being forced off rapidly with foam now. Not the end of the world. Just the peace. Ha ha


----------



## perm_dogg

First off, today's numbers;
Nitrates (with a week of vodka dosing)= 10-15
Phosphates (after adding liquid phosphate remover)= 0
Calcium (after doing nothing)= 360
Salinity- 1.025 (Legit)
Temp= 78'F
3 Damsels still alive, Strawberry crab and 2 die hard little snails from a year ago still cruisin. 12 turbo snails and a skunk cleaner shrimp....RIP
2 new 800 gph power heads installed (moved up per RM's recommendation)(Still blowing my collection cap off every 6-8 hours
Still Running lights on a timer- 8 hrs on, whatever off.
250 Watt Eheim heater, digi thermometer, and RO system still pending.....
Any thoughts? Anything else I should be testing?
Water is getting low, but think I'll wait for the RO before I put any more liquid in.


----------



## coralbandit

All decent numbers.You should be keeping an eye on your pH and kH also.


----------



## Reefing Madness

coralbandit said:


> All decent numbers.You should be keeping an eye on your *PH, ALK and MAG also*.


Fixed


----------



## perm_dogg

Alk= 180
PH= 8.0 
Mag= Not going through all that tonight. Ha Ha
Scared to ask this again, but.....Purple Up? or Reef Buffer?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ph takin with lights on or off? It'll be lower with lights off. If lights were on, I'd leave it a bit more, let the new powerheads do their thing. Break up the gassess at the surface for you.


----------



## perm_dogg

Admittedly, the substrate looks much much better already. Thank you!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oh and Purple Up raises dissolved calcium levels, and why would you use a buffer?


----------



## perm_dogg

I don't even remember why I got it anymore. Ha ha. Should I really test for Mag? and I got my RO system tonight. And the barrel, but it's an ice sickle so I gotta wait to install it for a while.


----------



## perm_dogg

Mag= 1300


----------



## perm_dogg

Can't hardly complain too much about the tank these days. Those Turbo Jets really made a difference. Still looks really cloudy for some reason, but I'm hoping for the best with my RO water.


----------



## perm_dogg

And yes, fish are much happier and mobile these days. Thanks RM!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Right on bro!! RO will clear up the rest of your issues.
Yes, you should really test for MAG, and your numbers fall right where it should be. Nice!


----------



## perm_dogg

This tank has took a turn for the better. I don't know why or how, but it has completely cleaned itself. It looks great!! So what's my problem you ask? How about this "Easy to Install" RO system? I don't have ANY connections that match with my water mains in my house and, coincidentally, I have more than the average person does in my house. I watch videos and they all say, "your system should come with this connector" nope. It didn't. I am no Bob Vila here folks. What the hell am I going to do with this expensive wall ornament? ha ha


----------



## Reefing Madness

HEY HEY!! YA GOT A NEW TANK AYE BRO????UMMMM, n/m, finally got that sucker right!!
First off, where did you plan on installing this baby? And what adaptor did your not come with?


----------



## jacksparly

Hm...what to do with this...


----------



## perm_dogg

I think the new power heads took the life of my new little cleaner shrimp. They must have been too much for him. I found him stuck to the skimmer tube this morning still sort of twitching. I can't blame it on anything else my water looks great right now. Poor little dude.


----------



## coralbandit

In reference to getting your RO/DI up and running;take the supply hose for the RO to a hardware store and look for a garden hose fitting,and whatever adapter you need to fit the hose.You can get a splitter(for the garden hose/or washer hose) and run water from your cold water source that runs your washing machine.The waste line from RO can be inserted into your drain pipe(for washing machine) by just drilling the right sized hole on top(so not to leak) and glueing it so as not to fall out.The whole system (even the waste) runs on your pressure from water supply(well) so it doesn't have to at any specific height(no gravity needed).Lets get this puppy up and running and you'll be on your way!
Sorry about your shrimp,there is the chance copper got him as most will not tolerate any,but as I said before sometimes our critters adjust to how we keep them as much as they can.Eventually the slow climb in anything takes its toll.


----------



## Reefing Madness

If your shrimp got stuck in a molt, that woulda happened also.


----------



## perm_dogg

And here is an example of my handy skills at their finest. broke the son of a ***** right off!! wow. Looks like I'll be heading to the hardware store for the 3rd time for this system.


----------



## coralbandit

Bum deal,you're a brute!Hope you this worked out!


----------



## perm_dogg

Well get this, so It turns out I had all the things I needed before I went and bought the garden hose adapter. So when I realized this, I went to begin my install under my sink. I got as far as connecting the plastic piece to the original brass sink tube and snap. My dreams were crushed yet again. I do believe after all I've seen, they make these little adapters that came with the system in all metal materials. I'm going to go with this as I cannot break metal.....I hope ha ha


----------



## jacksparly

perm_dogg said:


> I think the new power heads took the life of my new little cleaner shrimp. They must have been too much for him. I found him stuck to the skimmer tube this morning still sort of twitching. I can't blame it on anything else my water looks great right now. Poor little dude.


Hi..perm_dogg..Thanks for your response toward my post...


----------



## Johnnycat

I can't wait to see what happens when we finally get RO/DI water! 

Today I took RM's advice and dosed Vodka for the first time. He was right on about the Seaklear to treat high phos, so now let's see what Vodka does for us!


----------



## perm_dogg

RM knows his stuff. As does CB. After I started vodka dosing and used sea klear, my tank transformed immediately. I also just got the Chempure copper remover CB suggested and am thinking of trying that too. If I can ever get this stupid RO system hooked up. I know it will do wonders!! It just makes sense.


----------



## Reefing Madness

perm_dogg said:


> And here is an example of my handy skills at their finest. broke the son of a ***** right off!! wow. Looks like I'll be heading to the hardware store for the 3rd time for this system.


I can't stop laughing bro, your killing me with this stuff!!!


----------



## perm_dogg

Yeaaahhh bitches!! I wasn't giving up until this thing was pissing out water as pure as when Jesus cried creating the glacial everglades and then it melted and ran down stream into a plastic water bottle which, in turn, was finally ran through a......RO system. So, FOR NOW, nothing's leaking, broken, or sending me to the hospital. Here comes the first question. It's been an hour and I have a little over an inch in my bucket. is this thing for real? Like, if I start it tomorrow night, will the bucket be full by the time I get back from Mexico? And CB, I got this 60g bag of CupriSorb from Seachem. Should I pour the whole thing in my tank? It says it's rated for up to 60 US gallons. How do I use it? Holler at me people. ha ha


----------



## Reefing Madness

TADA!!
RO produces 4:1 good to bad water. So it all depends on the GPD unit you got. I thought we came up with that it was a 75GPD unit. Yes? No? Which means it will produce 75gallons of pure water in 24hours.
My unit is 165GPD =) Cost more though.


----------



## perm_dogg

Yeah it's the 75, I guess I thought it meant gallons an hour. No big deal. One thing that definitely isn't helping is my private well water has very low pressure, I imagine city water pushes faster thus more water in less time. Either way, Glad that it's hooked up, not leaking, and I'm on my way to saltwater bliss. I need something to show for my bankruptcy at this point. ha ha. thanks again for helping me get this thing figured out man!! I'm not yet doing a water change, I just figured it'd be good to run the system four a couple hours to get it broke in and try to determine how much ill get at a time.


----------



## Johnnycat

I hitchhiked on the tip and ordered a couple of those cuprisorbs also…Dont you just put the whole bag in the tank somewhere? As in, don't open it and spill the contents - just throw the whole thing in. 

That's the way Seachem's individually packaged Purigen is, anyway.


----------



## coralbandit

Johnnycats got it!Don't open the bag just get in some kind of flow and leave it till it changes color.
You'll probly get much less than 75 g per day as my ro doesn't get me it's rating(75 g per day) because even my municipal supply is only like 35 lbs. pressure.Seems painful in the beginning but even using my ro for 4 salts and 6 breeding tanks I don't wipe out my storage barrels except on my busiest weekends.
Sounds like we are in business now though!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Low pressure on the water will ruin your membrane. Man, why do i keep getting this info in bits and pieces? Your killing me man. ROLF
The system should be run at 65psi, if you cant get it there, then we need to install a booster pump now.
I know, I know, your going WHAT!! WHAT!! More crap to buy.....I know i know, but I had no idea you had low pressure....Sorry bro.


----------



## perm_dogg

This is why they call you madness!! Ha ha. Oh well. What's one more pump/filter/ blower/ skimmer at this point? Ha ha. We shall continue on the morrow homie.


----------



## perm_dogg

one more thing. Is this purified water drinkable?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yup, you can drink. Prolly not gonna taste good though, as you are used to water with some mins in it.


----------



## Reefing Madness

RO/DI Booster Pumps - Bulk Reef Supply

Reverse Osmosis Ro Di 50 75GPD Booster Pump Transformer | eBay


----------



## jrman83

RODI water actually has no taste whatsoever and actually leaves your mouth kind of dry. No harm in drinking it though. I made coffee with the water for a small period. Enhanced the flavor of the coffee because it wasn't competing with any other flavors. My cats drink my RODI water all the time - for the two days that I make it anyway.

Here is the booster pump I use:
Aquarium Water | Reverse Osmosis | RODI Water | ReefKeeper Water | Booster Pump System Power Station for Reefkeepers Aquarium Water Guru


----------



## perm_dogg

I need to make a statement. Vodka dosing absolutely works!! I have 0 nitrates for the first time since I started this hobby. Thank you for introducing me to this slick cheat!!


----------



## perm_dogg

Well folks.RO/DI unit. Running skimmer 24/7. 4 times the water flow than I need. And what do ya know? The tank is turning green. God. Damn it....


----------



## Reefing Madness

Need a pic bro, turning green isn't telling me what going on. Is it just covering the glass? Covering the Rocks? Hairy? Hard?


----------



## perm_dogg

Just threw some phosphate killer in hopin it helps. How often should I be dosing that stuff?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Once a week. Its a weekly maintenance thing.


----------



## perm_dogg

Oh ****. Well then disregard my last post until further notice. Ha ha. Wewill see what happens when it clears up again!!


----------

